# For those with no Cad



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have a need for making actual prints from your sketches, I would gladly make prints and send you the files in most formats as well as pdf files.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a note:

Prints will only be sent to the person that sent them to me. It will be up to them to send them out as they see fit unless they wish them to be added to Print section of this site.


----------



## Wireaddict (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to the gang!  What size prints can you produce?  Do you have a plotter that will make "D" size prints if needed?  That could be pretty handy for some.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2015)

What I do is take sketches and turn them into a blueprint with all pertinent info. I then send the files back to the person I got the sketches from. I do not send actual paper prints. That is why I can send them in dxf, iges, step, pdf, etc. I also will not send the files to anyone but the person that sent the sketches to me. It is up to them as to where they want to send them.


----------



## RVJimD (Feb 5, 2015)

Bill,

thanks for the generous offer.  Just to make sure I understand, are you talking about taking a hand drawn sketch of a part and putting it into a cad program and sending me a PDF?  

On a related topic, I have been on a never ending search for an easy to use cad app to use on my iPad since the day I got it.  I am still looking.  

Thanks again for for the offer!

jim


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> Bill,
> 
> thanks for the generous offer.  Just to make sure I understand, are you talking about taking a hand drawn sketch of a part and putting it into a cad program and sending me a PDF?
> 
> ...



yes that is what I can do. or I can send it back in both pdf and dxf.  and if someone wants a 3D I can send them an iges or step file back.


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> What I do is take sketches and turn them into a blueprint with all pertinent info. I then send the files back to the person I got the sketches from. I do not send actual paper prints. That is why I can send them in dxf, iges, step, pdf, etc. I also will not send the files to anyone but the person that sent the sketches to me. It is up to them as to where they want to send them.



Thanks Bill  

I was trained to make paper and pencil prints before CAD was popular.  I dabble in CAD but I am not set up with the right computer layout equipment so it takes me a long time to complete a print.  I appreciate your offer.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2015)

BillC,
I started out with paper & pencil when I got into Special Machine Designing. We then went to Cadkey which was real easy to learn. Since then I have acquired Cadkey, AutoCad, MasterCam, Solid Works, & ProE. I find MasterCam a bit easier for 3D.
Now I put all my prints on a CD so I don't loose them. Many are in also in pdf so I can open a whole project up in one file.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2015)

Bill, please call me. I want the Die Filer Plans done and made available to the members here.

 "Billy G"


----------



## rwm (Feb 28, 2015)

Bill, that is very generous. 
I posted plans for an oil can here:
http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/showthread.php?10548-Building-an-Oiler/page6
These are rookie plans done in sketchup. They really should be redone correctly for people. I would be happy to make them available in the print section here if you can redraw them. What would be the most appropriate file format? Let me know if you have time for this.
Thanks
R


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 28, 2015)

R,
I can take those photos and convert them to a vector to import into cad.


Bill


----------



## rwm (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 1, 2015)

WOW BILLH!!
You are a great guy- a very generous offer indeed.
too bad i don't really have anything worthy...


----------



## shags (Apr 19, 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 19, 2015)

I must not have gone far enough back in the oil can thread to see the drawings?  I really like your oiler RWM and if we get a nice set of plans here I am going to see how I do on that project.  I really need an oiler for my lathe ball oilers.

Jim


----------



## Pops (May 17, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> If you have a need for making actual prints from your sketches, I would gladly make prints and send you the files in most formats as well as pdf files.


Bill,
This is exactly what I need. I have also been trying to find a simple cad program that I can make a few simple drawings with. I have a machine shop in my garage and do a lot of simple machine work for customers. I have a couple of notebooks full of pencil drawings of parts I have made that need to be cleaned up so I can read them when I have to make more of the same part. I would gladly give you a try and see what we can do. 
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Billh50 (May 17, 2015)

Barry,
If you can scan them and send them to me I can do something for you.


----------



## keyster (Oct 27, 2015)

sorry.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry, but that scan is Copyrighted. It cannot be done even though it was 1972. It should not have even been brought to this site. Using copyrighted material on this forum without the express permission of the owner is against the rules.

"Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2015)

Regardless of the copyright, all you have to do is redraw the parts, make it look a little different, and you got it.  What ever you do, do not reference it back to the document it was taken from.  All you have to do is make a slight change to the die filer and it is considered different and does not meet the guidelines of copyright materials.
Just saying.  I've done this many times in the stuff I do for a living.  As long as it is not in the same format as the original document, there's no way the original owner can come back and bring legal action against you.


----------



## Pops (Jun 27, 2020)

Bill, 
Does it his offer still apply? I forgot all about this and today was looking for something else and discovered this. I can still use your assistance 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doc55 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pops said:


> Bill,
> Does it his offer still apply? I forgot all about this and today was looking for something else and discovered this. I can still use your assistance
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I can maybe help you out if you are not in a hurry. I can get them in PDF,PDF 3d,step,parasolid,dxf or dw. In the summer I tinker in the mornings some times so if you aren't in a hury I could maybe do it for you. Before I retired I was a Tool Design Engineer and dida lot of modeling and drafting. I too did start my job pushing a pencil and using a T square lol. Anyway let me know.


----------



## Nitrous (Aug 31, 2020)

Billh50 said:


> R,
> I can take those photos and convert them to a vector to import into cad.
> 
> 
> Bill



can you give me an idea of cost?  do you charge by the hour? complexity? how poorly drawn the sketches are?  
Thanks
Doug


----------

